# Lawn and garden additions



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Here is a list of all the things I've bought for my lawn and garden lately to be truly organic and build them up naturally:

Lawn:
microlife fertilizer
corn meal (for fungicide)
corn gluten meal (for pre-emergent)
southwest fertilizer compost
dried molasses

Garden:
blood meal
bone meal
cotton seed meal
ag lime
microlife fertilizer
southwest fertilizer compost
epsom salt

Anything else I need to add?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

You're going to kill both of them with your 'kindness'... You're injecting far too many variables into a simple lawn/garden, IMO...


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Check out the dirt doctor organic program and he tells it like it is

KISS

Keep it simple

And it won't happen over night

Took me three seasons to build up organic matter in yard to fight off the bad stuff


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> You're going to kill both of them with your 'kindness'... You're injecting far too many variables into a simple lawn/garden, IMO...


I agree. For the lawn I am following Randy Lemmon's schedule.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I think what you need to do and hasn't been said is you need to get your soil tested first. some counties do it or you can send it off to Texas A&M. all the soil amendments that you listed are good but they're not all needed all the time. what's needed may vary by species of plants in your garden is well. good luck

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep, a soil test can save you a lot of money and time.....and he was advised to do so in http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=513032

Much easier, far more effective, and less money than buying every "organic" product line.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Which box do I check for the test? Do I just need the routine analysis for $10?

http://soiltesting.tamu.edu/files/soilwebform.pdf


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep, start with box 1...get your ph and N,P,K determined and go from there. 

If you aren't within a 1/2 point of 6.8, then you are likely suffering problems of increasing severity the further you go from 6.8. 

Fix that first, and any deficiencies in N,P,K and then if you aren't happy with the results, test for other stuff. Chances are you won't need to, just fixing ph and practicing good soil management will fix most problems.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> Yep, start with box 1...get your ph and N,P,K determined and go from there.
> 
> If you aren't within a 1/2 point of 6.8, then you are likely suffering problems of increasing severity the further you go from 6.8.
> 
> Fix that first, and any deficiencies in N,P,K and then if you aren't happy with the results, test for other stuff. Chances are you won't need to, just fixing ph and practicing good soil management will fix most problems.


Thanks Meadow!! I'll be sending it out asap.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Muddskipper said:


> Check out the dirt doctor organic program and he tells it like it is
> 
> KISS
> 
> ...


KISS is right..Compost /compost and if you got clay some sand too


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

*Cotton burr compost*

I don't see anybody mentioning Cotton burr compost, is that because its not available in the Houston area? I seen some nice write ups about it.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

*cotton burr*



Sugar Land YAK said:


> I don't see anybody mentioning Cotton burr compost, is that because its not available in the Houston area? I seen some nice write ups about it.


Its in Houston... i sell it....everybody i sell it to though is a end user.
2 cuft bag aprox 9.00$


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

I found a source close to Alvin/Pearland. What are are you in? Are the end users having sucess using it?


----------

